# Was für Köder am Mittelmeer zum Brandungsangeln??



## Viper

Hi
Was für Köder benutze ich am besten am Mittelmeer zum Brandungsangeln??


------------------
Good fishing#h
Viper


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

und ich im Atlantik bzw. Ärmelkanal
Ich möchte nemlich in die Normandie und da natürlich auch angeln.

------------------


----------



## Franky

Hi ihr 2,mein Bruder hat vor 2 Jahren sein Angelkrams mit nach Creta genommen. Er hat mit "normalen" Spinnern in den Felsen gefischt und kleine barschartige Fische gefangen. Der Hammer ist aber ein "Spezialteig" der Einheimischen Angler gewesen. Geheimzutat: Eselmist... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 Das Zeug ist zwar nicht so appetitlich, aber wohl saufängig.
Daher würde ich sagen (gilt nu für beide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ),  kupfert von den Einheimischen ab!!!!!
Aber sach ma MS, Atlantik ist doch "Nordsee"... Meinst Du, die Franzosen haben keine Wattwürmer/Seeringelwürmer????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Vielleicht solltest Du die dann mit Baguette gemeinsam anködern. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## fly-martin

Wir haben Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer in Griechenland versucht ( an mehreren Stellen ). Dazu haben wir als Köder Fischfetzen genommen und fast ausschliesslich kleine Grundelartige Fische gefangen. Du solltest vorher nachschauen - es giebt 3 Arten die ähnlich gefährlich für Angler sind wie das Petermännchen! Wir hatten einen davon erwischt, ware uns etwas unsicher ( nicht angefasst !!  ) und ein Grieche flippte fast aus als er den Fisch sah. Er hatte mal von solch einem Fisch einige Tage einen dicken Arm gehabt. 
Fazit - Brandungsangeln war kaum möglich.
Abends hatten wir dann einige Versuche mit leichten Spinnruten gemacht und waren erstaunt, was kleine Fische von 2 Pfund für einen Aufstand an der Angel machten. 
Fazit - Spinnangeln sollte man versuchen.
Die Einheimischen stippen meist auf kleine Meeräschen und benutzen dabei als Köder Brot. Dabei gibt es spezielle Vorfächer mit 6 bis 10 Haken, die mit kleinen Brotkugeln bestückt werden. Alternativ kann man auch eine Scheibe Brot nehmen und die Haken in die Rinde stechen. Als Dipp nahm einer Krabbenöl auf die Brotscheiben.
Dieses Stippangeln war auch auf Mallorca gang und gebe.
Fazit - Stippen mit Brot ist immer möglich.

------------------
--------------
thight Lines
--------------


----------



## Ace

hi
auf Seasons(premiere world) kommen öfter
beiträge über Meeresangeln im Atlantik und Mittelmeer!
Atlantik(Frankreich) - Seeringelwürmer - hauptsächlich Wolfsbarsche und Meerbrassen!!Mittelmeer(Italien) - Brot(wie vorher erwähnt) - kleine Brassen o. Meeräschenmehr kann ich leider auch nicht sagen!!

------------------





 Petri Heil !!! Ace


----------



## Kalle

Hi Viper,
Ich hab auf Lanzarote Tintenfisch benutzt,allerdings vom Boot aus(habe sehr viele Goldbrassen und Petermännchen gefangen),soll aber auch fürs Brandungangeln ein sehr guter Köder sein.Mir ging leider meine Brandungsrolle kaputt.Und das war`s dann mit dem Testen.

------------------
>Kalle


----------



## Skolkoremi

*AW: Was für Köder am Mittelmeer zum Brandungsangeln??*

Hallo ich will nach Lanzarote. Hat jemand ein paar Angeltips?

Dank im vorab.

Georg


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Was für Köder am Mittelmeer zum Brandungsangeln??*

Was guckst du Tackle? |kopfkrat


----------



## bronco

*AW: Was für Köder am Mittelmeer zum Brandungsangeln??*

Also, ich habe es vor ein paar Jahren mal auf Korsika mit Brandungsangeln probiert, allerdings ohne Erfolg, wenn man von einem einzigen Biss absieht, der mir fast die Rute weggerissen hätte, wobei der Anhieb aber ins Leere ging... - Bei den Einheimischen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die eher leichteres Grundangeln mit ziemlich kleinen Haken praktiziert haben, meistens mehrere Haken an einem Vorfach. Was für Köder die genommen haben weiss ich nicht. Ich hatte mir mangels anderer Ideen auf einen Tipp hin eine Meeresfrüchtemischung aus dem Fischregal im Supermarkt gekauft (Muschelfleisch, Tintenfisch, Garnelen etc.). - Ergebnis siehe oben...

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Was für Köder am Mittelmeer zum Brandungsangeln??*

Mittelmeer http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=49379 so war das. 

Atlantik ist ganz anders, dort wird mehr mit Seeringlern gefangen.

Das ganze Zeug an Meeresfrüchten habe ich auch versucht. Die Krabben waren sofort abgefressen, Sardinen und Muschelfleisch auch. Ganze Muscheln anzuködern habe ich nicht geschafft. Die werden mit Salz überstreut, dann gehen sie auf und dann?? Sind sie zerbrochen|uhoh: 

Garnelen und Krabbenfleisch kannst du vorher ein paar Stunden in Zucker einlegen. Dann wird das Fleisch schön fest und läßt sich besser anködern und werfen. Du kannst auch Tp-Fix in der Apotheke kaufen und damit das Fleisch befestigen. Das ist wie ein kleines Netz. Aber das hat alles nix genützt, war sofort leer mein kleines Netz, ausgefressen. Am besten hält der Bibi und Calamarisstreifen. Die sind wie Gummi. 

Wenn du gesalzene Wattis mitnimmst, kannst du damit im Mittelmeer Seeringler fangen. Mit denen gehst du dann nachts auf Seezunge.#h


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Was für Köder am Mittelmeer zum Brandungsangeln??*

Wie mit Wattis auf Seeringler?


----------



## fishingSTARTER

*AW: Was für Köder am Mittelmeer zum Brandungsangeln??*

Brot ist da erstaunlich gut für geeignet!


----------

